# langster question



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been thinking about getting a Langster and I guess the 2009 models will be out in a couple of weeks. Per a dealer I spoke with, the 2009 langster will have better wheels and upgraded saddle from the 2008 models. The bikes will cost more though - msrp will go from something like $690 to $830. Would the 2008 model benefit that much from better wheels? If the 2008 wheels aren't so hot, I may pay the extra for the 09 model, but if the wheels are fine, I might as well save a few bucks and get the 08. I do like the look of 09 more than the 08 too, but I'm not sure how much that's worth.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

That large of a jump makes me think of a switch to a prebuilt wheel like the Mavic Ellipse or just a higher end rim.

Honestly, you'll either like or hate the stock wheels. Most people just ride them for a while and upgrade if they feel the need. I'd say if you can live with the '08 frame go for that and upgrade the wheels when/if you feel the need. It's hard to really say it's worth it when no one is sure exactly what the upgrade will be. 

Saddles shouldn't even make a purchasing difference because you probably have something you like to use and the stock one will either work or it won't.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

what kinda riding you doing?....I have a 2006 with the stock wheels, I have a couple of thousand road miles on it and the wheels, while being heavy are just fine for me....practically bombproof...I have not as much as touched the spokes with a wrench and they are still true. I will add that I only weigh 130 pounds (for reference)

one issue though is the rims are a bit tough to hook the tire bead into...you may not like a better saddle more than the lesser saddle..I have NEVER kept a stock saddle on any bike


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

My guess it won't be much of an upgrade...

You are going to see a big increase in bike prices in 2009..The weak dollar and high price of oil are really going to effect bike prices... 

Specialized is probably putting a different( not necessarily better) wheelset on the bike to soften the blow of the price increase..

Get the 2008......


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Never had a single problem with my stock wheels. Wouldn't see spending more with that the only upgrade.
Never sat on the stock saddle for more than a test ride. Brooks all the way.


----------



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> My guess it won't be much of an upgrade...
> 
> You are going to see a big increase in bike prices in 2009..The weak dollar and high price of oil are really going to effect bike prices...
> 
> ...


Right on! I have 1200 miles on a 2008 and the wheels are really strong. Heck I manualed through the rough spots in University Circle Cleveland Ohio for the last few months and they are still true.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The wheels on my 08 seem pretty nice for the price. Only had it a couple weeks but I ride it at least a little while nearly every day.


----------



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)

Here she is on Father's Day. I couldn't be happier with the bike.


----------



## babybell (Jul 31, 2008)

*Save you money.. get the 2008*

I just bought the 2009 Langster vegas... I'm very happy with it... but I was not happy with the wheels at all. I went on one ride and half way through the wheels where making cracking and awful sounds.. I tried everything i could to fix the problem... nothing fixed it. I just upgraded to a set of Velocity Deep V's with Formula hubs 2 days later. If i was you I'd go with the 08 and upgrade the wheels later.. heres a picture of my 3 day 2009 vegas with the new Deep V's


<a href="https://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff66/thecockbros/?action=view&current=IMG_0535.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff66/thecockbros/IMG_0535.jpg" border="0" alt="The bruiser"></a>


----------



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

Did you paint over the decals Bell? Looks *****'n BTW!


----------



## babybell (Jul 31, 2008)

*the 2009 vegas*

yea i did paint it ... i just Put on a sugino 48t Chainring .. new KMC White Chain And Velocity wheelset. Here a updated picture.

<a href="https://s241.photobucket.com/albums/ff66/thecockbros/?action=view&current=IMG_0589.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff66/thecockbros/IMG_0589.jpg" border="0" alt="GBPC"></a>


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

are said:


> I've been thinking about getting a Langster and I guess the 2009 models will be out in a couple of weeks. Per a dealer I spoke with, the 2009 langster will have better wheels and upgraded saddle from the 2008 models. The bikes will cost more though - msrp will go from something like $690 to $830. Would the 2008 model benefit that much from better wheels? If the 2008 wheels aren't so hot, I may pay the extra for the 09 model, but if the wheels are fine, I might as well save a few bucks and get the 08. I do like the look of 09 more than the 08 too, but I'm not sure how much that's worth.


I have a 07 and have found the rims and saddle good enough for what it was made for. For some reason I always want to hop off of curbs when I am on the bike. It reminds me of a good mountain bike. It is a very strong bike! The standard Langster with the wrapped drop bars is the most functional bike. The others are about style.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

I threw those stock wheels on my conversion and upgraded!:thumbsup:


----------

